
Amazon faces backlash over music locker service - mjfern
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/29/us-amazon-idUSTRE72S13H20110329
======
_pius
_That [music] executive called the move "somewhat stunning" and noted that
some within the media industry said the service might be illegal._

I wonder if these executives were equally stunned when they learned that
people store digital files on hard drives.

I hope Amazon takes a hard line and elects not to negotiate any licenses with
the music industry whatsoever; I'd imagine that their counsel is weighing this
option right now.

